# Just put up my Kitchen display shelf



## morbious_fod (Jul 29, 2007)

I have been grabbing a few "hey that's neat" items for a small shelf display over my kitchen sink. I finally got off of my lazy behind and put it up tonight after aquiring a couple of flavor extract bottles to even out the mix.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 2, 2007)

Yeah they do kind of stick out don't they.


----------



## passthebottle (Aug 2, 2007)

That"s an awesome color shelf, gives it a vintage look, now if you could only put up some bottles of the same color.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 3, 2007)

That sounds like an idea. I was thinking about a dab of dark green paint.

 I would like some green bottles on it; however, I wanted to stick to a kitchen theme. Maybe with time I will find some green kitchen use bottles that are green.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 3, 2007)

Capers!!!


----------

